# Slide fire bump stock



## bulldog (Jul 4, 2012)

I finally bit the bullet and bought a slide fire bump stock for my ar. I'm super excited to get it in. I should have it next week some time. Anyone have one? I know I'm going to like it but some first hand knowledge would be nice. 

My plan is to put it on my ar-15 when it is not on my s&w m&p ar-15/22. The 22 goes in for a trigger job next week so the slide fire will work on it. It is just going to be too expensive to keep it on my ar-15 all the time. 

This is my end goal:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vJW9tBRjI4k

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=D1WhhKH3QVU


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 4, 2012)

Rubber band around the magwell with do the samething for almost free.


----------



## bulldog (Jul 4, 2012)

Frogman Ladue said:


> Rubber band around the magwell with do the samething for almost free.



Never heard of that. Pics or links?


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 5, 2012)

bulldog said:


> Frogman Ladue said:
> 
> 
> > Rubber band around the magwell with do the samething for almost free.
> ...




Here's the gist of it...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVfwFP_RwTQ


With .308, x39, 5.56, 5.45, .45acp, 5.7 (gotta heavy bolt on those) you can do it based on a proper wield and findng the sweet spot in the trigger. 9mm uppers require a little bit of "limp shouldering" to get a bump fire to take over, where the recoil leaves off. Gas piston uppers give you a faster re-set on the sear. Yer SOL with the /22. The system on both this and the slide fire work off of recoil. There's not enough with the 22 stuff. Don't expect great results on a dedicated 22 platform. I had the privlage of handeling an Atichsons stock for the 10/22 before they were banned. Garbage ergos, garbage stock, awesome performance....and those were about the only thing that acually worked the way the were intended, and they started at $2500. If yer gonna drop the cash into the slide fire, don't expect it to work well (at all) with the .22lr. There's not enough forces there to make it work. 
The guy in the video is actually selling "tactical rubberbands" for this set up. They're avaialable in black, individualy packaged for $2.99. 
For what yer gonna pay for the AR platform in .22 and the stock, you can just tip the $$$ for a III sear for something like a Tec22, 10/22, or get into an American 180 for a few 100s more. IMO, don't waste the time putting it on the 15/22 platform. It's just not gonna give you what yer looking for.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 5, 2012)

Frogman is right cause these things work off of recoil. .22 won't run it at all.



But on the other hand these things are sick! There
Was a guy with one at a three gun match I was shooting.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 5, 2012)

Those MP15-22's are slick shooting guns.

It is a matter of time before BATFE ban those stocks...


----------



## bulldog (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm going to give it a try with the 22 and see what happens. I know it is going to be difficult but I shoot the crap out of my 22 bc it is cheap to shoot and worst case scenario if it doen't work I have a nice trigger job on my 22 and a slide fire for my ar15. Sounds like a win win to me.

I'll be surprised if these stocks are not banned soon. I've been wanting one for a long time but the price tag kept me from buying one. I can't wait to get it. I'll post pics of the slide fire when I get it.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 7, 2012)

Does the 15/22 have a recoil spring/buffer assembly in the stock tube like the big brother 556s?


----------



## bulldog (Aug 5, 2012)

Frogman Ladue said:


> Does the 15/22 have a recoil spring/buffer assembly in the stock tube like the big brother 556s?



It has the buffer tube but there is nothing in the tube. When you separate the upper and the lower the buffer tube is blocked off.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Aug 6, 2012)

Did ya get the thing to work yet?

I've seen guys put a lighter spring in the buffer tube to make bump firing easier....I guess it's a moot point in your case.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 6, 2012)

I was having trouble posting pics last night from home so I'll get some posted today. I just got my new trigger springs in my .22 and have not mounted the slide fire stock to the .22 yet. The springs were supposed to lessen the trigger pull to 3-3.5 lbs but they only reduced the pull to 4.5 pounds so I'm probably going to have to go a different route or modify the springs to work for this application. I did mount the slide fire to my .223 and I should have bought one of these stocks a long time ago. They are really cool.


----------



## JLeePhotography (Mar 13, 2015)

Frogman Ladue said:


> bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Frogman Ladue said:
> ...



Ahh the good old days. I don't recall having ever offered rubber bands for sale though!


----------



## DaleH (Mar 13, 2015)

I heard Obama is issuing a directive to the ATF to ban the sale of black-colors tactical rubber bands. In the wrong hands they could out your eye out.


----------

